# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Imposta Registro risoluzione comodato gratuito

## serman

Salve a tutti,
Premessa :un contratto di comodato gratuito và registrato in misura fissa versando 168 con mod.F23.
Alla risoluzione del contratto, quindi riconsegna dell'immobile, l'AdE interpellata mi risponde che si debbono versare i 67 previsti per i contratti di locazione
ma non mi dà riferimenti normativi. Cosa ne pensate ? :Confused:

----------


## LucZan

Anche se ritengo che l'obbligo della registrazione della risoluzione anticipata sia previsto solo per un contratto di locazione e non per il comodato, suggerisco, se possibile, di fare un contratto di comodato di durata determinata rinnovabile e non di durata indeterminata. 
Ad es. 3 o 4 o 6 mesi, rinnovabile: quindi prevedere nel contratto una clausola di facolt&#224; di recesso da parte di entrambi che decorre per espressa volont&#224; consensuale esclusivamente dalla prima futura scadenza utile, evitando cos&#236; all'origine il problema di recesso anticipato - in quanto il contratto cesserebbe in ogni caso (sia in caso di recesso del comodante che del comodatario) sempre in corrispondenza della scadenza naturale o della scadenza di un rinnovo successivo.

----------


## serman

> Anche se ritengo che l'obbligo della registrazione della risoluzione anticipata sia previsto solo per un contratto di locazione e non per il comodato, ............

  Trattandosi di un contratto già registrato 2 anni fà e che si risolve in questi giorni, hai dei riferimenti normativi  da opporre alla risposta del contact center dell'AdE che perentoriamente afferma l'obbligo di versamento di 67?
Grazie.

----------


## LucZan

Che ti dicano quale codice usare: non esiste nemmeno il codice tributo per il versamento con F23 per la risoluzione di contratto di comodato:
la tabella Ministeriale riporta solo il codice
113T "IMPOSTA DI REGISTRO PER RISOLUZIONI (CONTRATTI DI LOCAZIONE E AFFITTI)".  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...06_02_2009.pdf

----------


## serman

> Che ti dicano quale codice usare: non esiste nemmeno il codice tributo per il versamento con F23 per la risoluzione di contratto di comodato:
> la tabella Ministeriale riporta solo il codice
> 113T "IMPOSTA DI REGISTRO PER RISOLUZIONI (CONTRATTI DI LOCAZIONE E AFFITTI)".  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...06_02_2009.pdf

  Ti invio il testo integrale della risposta :
Testo risposta:
Gentile Contribuente,  Il contratto di comodato gratuito, regolarmente registrato, in caso di risoluzione prevede il versamento dell'importo di 67 ¿.; il codice tributo da utilizzare è il 113t  (imposta di registro - risoluzione del contratto); entro 20 giorni va consegnato all'ufficio l'attestato di versamento.

----------


## LucZan

A questo punto l'Ufficio si avvale del disposto dell'art. 28 D.P.R. n. 131/1986 ed &#232; il riferimento normativo che non ti ha dato nella risposta:
"Risoluzione del contratto. La  risoluzione  del contratto e' soggetta all'imposta in misura fissa se dipende  da clausola   o  da  condizione  risolutiva  espressa  contenuta  nel contratto .......", riferendosi genericamente la norma a qualsiasi tipo di contratto &#232; chiaramente compreso anche il comodato.
Anche l'utilizzo del codice 113T nel F23 &#232; pertanto generico e per l'Agenzia vale per la risoluzione di qualsiasi contratto non solo esclusivamente per i contratti di locazione e affitti (come parrebbe dall'elenco delle causali F23).
A questo punto la posizione dell'AdE &#232; fondata e comunque rimane sempre valido il mio suggerimento iniziale di prevedere nel contratto di comodato, se possibile, clausole che evitino la risoluzione ma piuttosto prevedano la cessazione per spirare del termine (durata determinata e rinnovabile e non durata indeterminata).

----------


## serman

Quello che non capisco è perchè un contratto a "tempo indeterminato", nel momento in cui si conclude, debba essere considerato risolto anticipatamente e non "cessato".
D'altra parte l'indeterminato diventa determinato alla data 
di riconsegna dell'immobile! O il ragionamento non fila?
Saluti.

----------


## PROFES

> A questo punto l'Ufficio si avvale del disposto dell'art. 28 D.P.R. n. 131/1986 ed è il riferimento normativo che non ti ha dato nella risposta:
> "Risoluzione del contratto. La  risoluzione  del contratto e' soggetta all'imposta in misura fissa se dipende  da clausola   o  da  condizione  risolutiva  espressa  contenuta  nel contratto .......", riferendosi genericamente la norma a qualsiasi tipo di contratto è chiaramente compreso anche il comodato.
> Anche l'utilizzo del codice 113T nel F23 è pertanto generico e per l'Agenzia vale per la risoluzione di qualsiasi contratto non solo esclusivamente per i contratti di locazione e affitti (come parrebbe dall'elenco delle causali F23).
> A questo punto la posizione dell'AdE è fondata e comunque rimane sempre valido il mio suggerimento iniziale di prevedere nel contratto di comodato, se possibile, clausole che evitino la risoluzione ma piuttosto prevedano la cessazione per spirare del termine (durata determinata e rinnovabile e non durata indeterminata).

  ma nel caso di cessazione naturale del tempo determinato di comodato non si deve comunicare nulla a nessuno vero? nessuna imposta di registro?

----------


## Contabile

Nel caso di cessazione naturale non si comunica nulla.

----------


## Dea

> Nel caso di cessazione naturale non si comunica nulla.

  Buon dì a tutti,
stavo leggendo la discussione sulla risoluzione anticipata del contratto di comodato gratuito.
Io ho una grande confusione ora vi spiego perchè...
Un mio cliente ha redatto un contratto di comodato gratuito per la sua agenzia a luglio 2010 di durata annua, a gennaio 2011 cambia sede.
Chiamo il numero verde dell'agenzia e mi dicono di far pagare 67,00  con il codice 109T, 671T per le sanzioni e 731T per gli interessi.
Chiamo all'agenzia territorialmente competente e mi dicono che per la risoluzione di un contratto di comodato gratuito si paga 168,00  (ossia per la risoluzione si paga la stessa cifra della registrazione!).
Fatto sta che ancora non gli ho fatto pagare nulla perchè non so quanto gli devo fare pagare!!!
Mi sapreste dire voi a chi devo ascoltare??
E poi mi sapreste dire se la disdetta la devo comunicare con lettera all'agenzia??
Grazie in anticipo!

----------


## paolab

Io sono d'accordo con Contabile. Alla scadenza del comodato non si deve pagare nulla!

----------

